# King Fahd dies



## Serkal (Dec 5, 2004)

*King Fahad*

Any news on the health of king Fahad?
If he passes away, how will that effect Saudi Arabia as a nation?


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

may his soul rest in peace.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

He is dead as they announced it already.


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

*King Fahd Dies at 84 وفاة الملك فهد رحمه الله*

RIYADH, Saudi Arabia - Saudi Arabia's King Fahd, who moved his country closer to the United States but ruled the world's largest oil producing nation in name only since suffering a stroke in 1995, died early Monday, the Saudi royal court said. He was 84. 

Crown Prince Abdullah, the king's half brother and Saudi Arabia's de factor ruler, was appointed the country's new monarch.

Fahd died at approximately 2:30 a.m. EDT, a senior Saudi official in Washington told The Associated Press. 

Saudi TV, which said the king was 84 years of age, broke with regular broadcasting to announce Fahd's death. Quranic verse recitals followed the announcement by the minister, Iyad bin Amin Madani, whose voice wavered with emotion as he read the statement.

Madani said only that the king, whose exact date of birth wasn't known, died of an illness.

Fahd died at the King Faisal Specialist Hospital in the Saudi capital, Riyadh, where he was admitted on May 27 for unspecified medical tests, an official at the hospital told The Associated Press on condition of anonymity because news of the monarch's death had not been officially announced at the time.

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

requiescat in pace.


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

الله يرحمه و أسكنه الله فسيح جناته


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

everything went alright prince abdullah was crowned king and Prince sultan is the Vice president


----------



## ruwaydr (Jul 6, 2005)

Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi raj'ioon

May Allahu ta'ala have mercy upon Malek Fahad. Aameen.


----------



## Moody (Feb 16, 2005)

My deep condolences to the people of KSA.


----------



## DXB (Nov 12, 2004)

no comment..


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ I knew that u would say something like that.


----------



## source26 (Jun 27, 2005)

Guy Bechor, mideast expert:

The king is not from the Aziz clan - so it took him time to get legitimacy and sort out the next succession, promising that all members of teh El-Aziz clan keep their posts and that the next king win line will again come from the clan.
This took time to arrange , and only then did they announce his death. So it is likely he may have died much earlier, but was kept hospitalized until the "deals" came through between the half-brother king and the Aziz family.
King Abdullah used his mideast plan to get legitimacy - he knew israel could not accept it unconditionally, even more so coming from saudi arabia - but the u.s embraced him, and so the Aziz's were "forced" into accepting his rule when Fahed dies. the saudi u.s ambassador, also from the Aziz clan, was pressured by the u.s to set this deal, promising good u.s relations with saudi arabia if they approve Abdullah with no internal feud.

from the news:
RIYADH, Saudi Arabia - Saudi Arabia's King Fahd, who moved his country closer to the United States but ruled the world's largest oil-producing nation in name only since suffering a stroke in 1995, died early Monday, the Saudi royal court said. He was said to be 84. 

Crown Prince Abdullah, the king's 81-year-old half brother and the country's de factor ruler, was appointed the new monarch.

"With all sorrow and sadness, the royal court in the name of his highness Crown Prince Abdullah bin Abdul Aziz and all members of the family announces the death of the custodian of the two holy mosques, King Fahd bin Abdul Aziz," according to a statement read on state-run Saudi TV by the country's information minister.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

It really doesnt matter what i though and still think of the rulers of saudi arabi , the man is dead , so may he rest in peace.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

source26 the guy doesnt know what he is talking about.


----------



## source26 (Jun 27, 2005)

bechor is one of the most respected analysts of the arab world regimes..
I think he knows what he is talking about pretty well..

http://www.idc.ac.il/staff/details.asp?sid=8051


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة (27) ارجعي إلى ربك راضية مرضية (28) فادخلي في عبادي (29) وادخلي جنت (30). (سورة الفجر)

أحسن الله عزائكم يا أهل السعودية ويا أهل الخليج والعرب، والدوام لله.

اللهم أغفر لعبدك و أرفع درجته في المهديين ، و أخلفه في عقبه في الغابرين ، و أغفرلنا و له يارب العالمين ، و أفسح له في قبره و نور له فيه . اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه، و عافه و اعف عنه ، و اكرم نزله و وسع مدخله ، و اغسله بالماء و الثلج و البرد ،و نقه من الخطايا كما نقيت الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ، و أبدله دارا خيرا من داره ، وأهلا خيرا من أهله ، و زوجا خيرا من زوجه و أدخله الجنه و أعذه من عذاب القبر ، ومن عذاب النار . اللهم أن عبدك في ذمتك و حبل جوارك ، فقه فتنة القبر و عذاب النار،و أنت أهل الوفاء و الحمد ، اللهم فاغفر له و ارحمه انك أنت الغفور الرحيم . اللهم إنه عبدك و بن عبدك خرج من روح الدنيا و سعتها و فارق الأهل و الأحباب و نزل بك وأنت خير منزول به ، و لا نعلم عنه إلا خيرا ، و قد جئنا إليك راغبين إليك شفعاء فيه، اللهم و جازه بالإحسان إحسانا و بالسيئات عفوا و غفرانا ، اللهم انقله من ضيق اللحود ومراتع الدود إلى جناتك جنات الخلود في سدر مخضود و طلح منضود و ظل ممدود ،اللهم آنس وحشته و اغفر زلته ونفس كربته ، اللهم اجعل القرآن الكريم في قبره له جليسا وأنيسا ، ويوم القيامة شفيعا ، و إلى أعلى علو درجات جناتك قائدا و رفيقا ،اللهم ثبته يوم الدين ، و ثقل موازينه ، و يمن كتابه ، و يسر حسابه ، و اجعله من ورثة جنة النعيم ، اللهم أنزل على قبره الضياء والنور و الفسحة و البهجة و السرور والروح و الريحان و الرضوان ، اللهم شفع فيه نبيك و رسولك و حبيبك المصطفى ، صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم و أورده حوضه المورود و احشره تحت لوائه المعقود ، اللهم شفع فيه القرآن العظيم الذي كان يتلوه أناء الليل و أطراف النهار ، اللهم اجعله في بطون الألحاد من المطمئنين و عند قيام الأشهاد من الآمنين ، اللهم اكرمه و لا تهنه وأرضه و ارضي عنه ، اللهم ارفع ذكره ، و ارفع درجته ، و أكرم مقامه يوم الدين ، واجزل ثوابه اللهم اجمعه مع المتقين في جنات و نهر في مقعد صدق عند مليك مقتدر ، ، وصلى اللهم و سلم و بارك على سيدنا و مولانا محمد و على آله أجمعين.


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

Just becuase he seem to be in line with what he has to say and it fits with your arguements pretty good doesnt make him a respected analysts. And just coz you have a link there doesnt make it more belivable to us.

Get a hobby or something and stop trying to start fights...


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

That guy "Bechor" is what we call "Shoes Licker".


----------



## dubainico (Jun 27, 2004)

well, sad news... 

btw did you know that the Crude Light oil price increased to 61 dollars per barrel after his dead was announced?


----------



## source26 (Jun 27, 2005)

what is a shoes-licker? (I think I know but I want to be sure, haha)


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

can someone give me the exact time i wanna watch it on tv .. plz


----------



## ruwaydr (Jul 6, 2005)

Qatar4Ever said:


> can someone give me the exact time i wanna watch it on tv .. plz


it's done it was after salat al asr riyadh time 
i think that was ~4-5 hours ago

you might have seen footage of the funeral in qatar though as i know ppl in pakistan and prob other areas watched it

photos of funeral:
http://news.search.yahoo.com/news/search?p=fahd&ei=UTF-8&xargs=0&pstart=1&c=images&b=51

first time i've seen the presidents and stuff praying together etc


----------

